# Help - Going form SL01 to SLX01 size question



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

*Help - Going from SL01 to SLX01 fit question*

My current ride:









I've got an SLX01 on it's way, a 2009 size 54. I already have a roadracer in large /~56. I had to go with the large roadracer to get enough BB-Saddle height. But the length bothers my rotator cuff and wrists after ~25 miles. I basiclly have to be constantly aware of my upper body form and how I grip the hoods to avoid discomfort. I'm hoping for a big improvement in vibration dampening for my hands with the Race Master, anyone here have saddle time on both? 










To me the sizing on the SLX seems significantly different, and I'm having a tough time figuring out if I should have asked for the 52 instead, it's got enough seat tube to work.
I got measured and I am all leg - so now I am really thinking the 52 is more appropriate to my torso but I don't want to bang my knees, I tried a 90mm EA70 stem on the roadracer and that's just what happened - occasionally. I am running an EA70 110mm stem currently. 

I previously thought I had ~31"-32" inseam, the 35.375" is with the tape measure housing planted firmly against my pelvic bone while standing flat foot on tile. I have an arm span of 75.375" middle finger tip to tip, so I guess I'm just short in the torso?

Here is the data, sorry for the mess: 









Current roadracer setup: 
BB-Saddle 31.125" / 79.0575cm
Saddle-Handlebar 22.5" / 57.15cm
Saddle Setback 3.125" / 7.9375cm

Drop 4.75" from top of saddle to center of bar. No spacers under stem, just the headset cap.
Saddle is ~2.5mm to the rear - referenced to the bottom clamp.









For 2010 SLX01 is a little different - I spy a 1.5" tapered fork, but that's a secret:thumbsup: :









What do you think? Is the 54 the way to go - or did I blow it?:mad2: 

Thanks in advance

Links to CC's pages for the frames metioned above:
2009 SL01
2009 SLX01
2010 SLX01


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Do you have rotator cuff problems to begin with? 

I'd vote 54 though.


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

Not naturally, I have a prior injury to one shoulder.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

This is why you should buy a bike from a bikeshop. That damn competitive cyclist fit covers 3 sizes (seriously, we can't fit you but I've got _something_ that'll fit.)

54 is the way to go here after just _looking_ at you SL setup as I don't trust your measurments. 

I too suffer from long leg short torso syndrome. Try this on.... 6'0" tall, 36" inseam, 45 foot, +3" ape index. All legs and arms and short torso. Real short. I'm on a 54 Super six and will be on a 53 SLR _and_ 53 Impec Racefit. Your issue is going to be stack not reach. Guys like us never suffer from reach issues on frames if we're fit correctly. The SLX has a 1.5 cm short HT than the SL so I'd be a wary of that. The ship with a .5 cm compression cap which means (all things being equal) you may need to run a 1cm spacer under the stem and upto 1.5cm total. 

The stem on the SL is a 110 -6*. All thing being equal, just swapping parts over and running the stem flat on the SLX will put you 6mm further forward and 19mm lower. Running 1.5cm of spacer to correct the HT length will put you 3mm further forward and 2mm lower. It's lower because the HT* on the bikes is not the same, on is a 72* and the other is a 72.5*.

The Short of the Long is that a 54 is what you need but you may need to run some spacers and or get a different length stem. This of course assume you have the ride setup to start with...

Starnut


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks STARNUT,
You have me worried here -I know that I don't want to go out further.  

I am a little confused, the data I have for the 54 SLX shows the same HT and ST angles as the SL, I've added the info to the first post. 

So if the angles are the same I should get 10mm to the rear if I use the 10mm compression cap from the SL and even closer if I add more spacers, right? I have a 10mm and 2-2.5mm spacers here.

Visually speaking - I think the huge 80mm drop on the SL from the HT to the ST is throwing you off 

I just want to make sure I can get the bars more to the rear, and just a touch lower?

:idea: I think I am going to swap out that 90mm EA70 for a 100mm just so I can cover my bases.


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

RE the rotator cuff and wrists: I ride the drops for several miles to give them a brake - it is quite comfortable. I feel like a Fred riding like that though and the visibility sucks unless I crane my neck - also not good.


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

Tonight was a very relaxed pace "social chat" 30 mile ride, I got to get off the hoods more than normal and my wrists and shoulder are totally OK. I think that with the new frame's shorter reach I will be just fine - totally comfortable.

While I was out I got the bright idea to center up the seat on the clamp, and now that I'm looking at the numbers above I am going to move the seat forward 10mm and set the height at the 22.5 mark on the post - and make the nose angle 2* up instead of level. this change should put me within better bounds. Until I measured everything I thought I had the seat as far forward as practical but apparently I was just at the rear limit due to the setback in the post. I'm going to put a light on and go for a short ride to check it out now. 

I also took the seat off and disassembled the clamp hardware because I noticed the hardware is rusting -you may want to replace the 35mm long cap head bolts with stainless the stock ones rust easily. I greased the hardware for now.


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

Interesting ride, clear sky = COLD. I had to come back for a long sleeve jersey and then I got too warm - go figure.
I think the move forward is good, but while I was out I put the seat back to it's original height. I'm also not a fan of that angle, I put it at .5* up when I got home. I'm really liking the closer position, but not so much being more upright. However when riding the drops it's a little cramped. I think the size 54 frame is going to be just fine.


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

I did have the SLX01 setup exactly the same at first but I started making changes during the first ride before I took pics. 

I can say that I was surprised at the improvement in ride quality the only change was the frame - I used the same fork and post. The carbon arc front end really eats vibration. The SLX frame is 100 grams lighter, I was expecting a 30 gram increase; so I am pleasantly surprised.

I have yet to ride it as shown with the bars lowered 10mm and the KEO 2 MAX pedals.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

You should get a professional fit. You shouldn't be fiddling with your saddle that much. Angles maybe, but 10mm fore and aft sounds like a lot to me.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

You should get a professional fit. You shouldn't be fiddling with your saddle that much. Angles maybe, but 10mm fore and aft sounds like a lot to me.


----------

